

Big Data? - gabecsapo

Why are people okay with big data? Why would you allow your hard work be stored on Facebook's servers? Why isn't it the other way around? You store your information, and they are allowed to access your information?
======
cjbprime
Because it's more convenient, of course.

If you want to help turn things on their head, the folks working on
<http://freedomboxfoundation.org/> could probably use lots of help.

------
pedalpete
I think your post should be 'personal data', not 'big data', but that doesn't
answer your question. But maybe I'm not understanding what you mean about your
'hard work'. I think you're talking about your personal information, but maybe
I'm confused.

You could store your personal data locally, but would you back it up? Would it
always be accessible when you need it? What about when other people need it,
like your photo in a feed.

So local storage won't work. You could store it on your own personal cloud,
but is it really personal? Somebody needs to run that service for you. That
means somebody has access to your data, and every other service would need to
be able to connect to that service. That is essentially what
Facebook,iCloud,SkyDrive,etc. provide. Facebook just happens to have a front-
end that you can interact with directly as an entertainment service and they
can sell advertising based on you accessing your and your friends information.

